# Where can i find used parts for 2002 Altima



## oh-la-la (Apr 1, 2004)

hi
Im looking for a used instrument cluster for 2002 Altima. Please suggest if you know where should i find it
thanks


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

im assuming you have tried a junk yard?


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

found this in 2 seconds on ebay
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33675&item=7954470529&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## Teh00Alty (Jan 21, 2005)

if u dont want ebay.
thepartsbin.com


----------



## tsr0003 (May 8, 2004)

can also try car-parts.com


----------

